# Λογοτεχνικοί πρωτολογισμοί (μια πρωτοβουλία του Sigouros)



## Sigouros (Aug 30, 2021)

_Εσωτροπή (ρ. εσωτρέπω _και ως παθητικό_ εσωτρέπομαι - κλίνεται όπως το αποτρέπω, αποτρέπομαι):_
1. Χρησιμοποιείται στην ιατρική ως ο στραβισμός, στον οποίον τα μάτια κοιτούν αμφότερα προς στην μύτη.

2. (Προτεινόμενη 2η σημασία) Η εσωτερική ψυχική ρήξη προς ένα επίπεδο λειτουργίας μη αποτελεσματικό προς το εκάστοτε εξωτερικό ερέθισμα (που ίσως την προκάλεσε). Μπορεί κανείς να το φανταστεί και ως κατρακύλισμα" (της συνείδησης) προς μονοπάτια μη αποτελεσματικά προς τις εξωτερικές συνθήκες_. _Εμπνευσμένο από την αγγλική φράση "going down the rabbit hole".


Παρ. 1: Όταν ρωτάς κάποιον τον λόγο που έκανε κάτι (πχ αρνητικό σε εσένα) και ενώ περιμένεις να ακούσεις κάτι, έστω και ένα ψήγμα που θα σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις την στάση του, αυτός, αντιθέτως, _*εσωτρέπεται *_σε άρνηση, αμπαρώνεται ή *πυργώνεται *καλύτερα, κλείνεται στην φανταστική εκδοχή του για το τι έγινε και διαστρεβλώνει την αλήθεια. Αυτό σε αναστατώνει διότι είναι λες και χτυπάς σε τείχο, _*δεν προχωρούν αρμονικά τα γρανάζια της διάδρασης*_.

Παρ. 2: -Έχετε δει τον Ανδρέα τελευταία;
- Μπαα...Δεν μιλάει σε κανέναν, είναι κλεισμένος στο σπίτι του, εσωτρέπεται και δεν λέει να ανταποκριθεί στην αλήθεια και στις απαιτήσεις της ζωής.







_Πυργώνομαι: _

Μετατρέπομαι (μεταφορικά) σε πύργο, κάστρο, παρόμοια σημασία με το μονολιθικός, άτεγκτος. Δηλώνει την έλειψη θέλησης για διάδραση. ( θα ρηματοποιούσα την λέξη κάστρο, αλλά απέφυγα εν τέλει το "προβληματικό" καστρώνομαι, για ευνόητους λόγους)


_Δεν προχωρούν (ή δεν κινούνται) αρμονικά τα γρανάζια της διάδρασης:_

Μπορεί να ειπωθεί για να εκφράσει την άκαρπη αλληλεπίδραση. Συνεκδοχικά, τα γρανάζια της διάδρασης είναι μια εφάμιλλη εικόνα για αυτό που λέμε χημεία μεταξύ δύο ανθρώπων. Έτσι όπως μιλάμε για διαφορετική χημεία, έτσι μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε και για διαφορετικές ταχύτητες με τις οποίες _κινείται _η διάδραση. Εξού και η εποινωνία με κάποιους επιτυγχάνεται πιο γρήγορα από ότι με άλλους.


Υπό την παραπάνω αυτή σκέψη, μπορεί να προέλθει και το ρήμα _*γρανάζω.*

Γρανάζω (και το ουσ. γράνη- όπως το στέγη --> στεγάζω): _
συνδέομαι με ένα άλλο άτομο, μπορώ και μπορεί να ακολουθήσει την ταχύτητα του τρόπου σκέψης μου. Με αυτή την λέξη μου έρχεται στο μυαλό η παρακάτω εικόνα: Ένα σύνολο γραναζιών (η νόησή σου) έρχεται και κουμπώνει με τα γρανάζια της νόησης του άλλου. Η πλήρης εικόνα που δημιουργείται από αυτή την ένωση λέγεται _*γρανάζομα *_

Ως υποκατάστατο του γρανάζω, χρησιμοποιούμε ευραίως το στροφάρω, αλλά η εν λόγω λέξη δηλώνει τις στροφές των "γραναζιών" της μίας νόησης, ενώ το γρανάζω είναι η αποτελεσματική σύζευξη με την νόηση του άλλου. Διαισθάνομαι, ότι το γρανάζομα αν υιοθετηθεί μπορεί να έχει και άλλες χρήσεις (πχ γρανάζομα της νόησής μας με τεχνητή νοημοσύνη).

Σχετικά με τον _αιθέρα_:

Φαντάζομαι την πηγή, από την οποία προέρχονται οι σκέψεις και η δημιουργικότητα ως μία _αιθέρια ουσία, _ή απλούστερα_ *αιθέρα*._ Από αυτόν, ξεπηδούν οι σκέψεις, οι εικόνες, ή γενικότερα και υπερβατικώς, _*μορφίδια*_. Πολλές φορές, ως άνθρωποι, δεν αρθρώνουμε άρτια αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε, δεν είμαστε αποτελεσματικοί στην _*αιθεροπλασία *_δηλαδή. Και τώρα μία παρένθεση: Μου άρεσε πάντα το γεγονός ότι στην γλώσσα μας έχουμε λέξεις που ανήκουν και σε θεούς, τα δημητριακά από την Δήμητρα, η προμήθεια από τον Προμηθέα κ.α. Επίσης πάντα μου άρεσε η τραγωδία της Περσεφόνης, η οποία ήταν αναγκασμένη να ζεί, πότε στον κάτω κόσμο (χάος) και πότε στην γη (τάξη). Αυτή η παλινδρομική κίνηση (που αναδύει μια σύγχηση, μία έλλειψη σταθερότητας) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως υπερβατική έννοια για να περιγράψει αυτό ακριβώς που αποτυγχάνουμε πολλές φορές να κάνουμε, να αιθεροπλάσουμε δηλαδή γλαφυρά μορφίδια. Αντιθέτως _*περσεφονίζουμε*_, άρα:


_Αιθέρας_:
Υπερβατική έννοια που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει το πλαίσιο, τον χώρο, την άμορφη μάζα, η οποία μπορεί να μετουσιωθεί σε _εικόνες, σκέψεις_ κ.α. Κατ'επέκταση, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εννοιολογικά για οποιαδήποτε άμορφη μάζα, χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωτικά _*υπερβατικής σύστασης*_.

_Υπερβατική σύσταση:_
Η σύσταση, των μορφιδίων και γενικότερα η σύσταση των εικονών που πλάθουμε. Έχουν σύσταση, υπαρκτή μόνο στο μυαλό μας. Κατ'επέκταση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει την σύσταση εκείνη που δεν την βρίσκεις στον υπαρκτό κόσμο, πχ προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς ένα χρώμα που δεν μπορούν τα μάτια σου να δουν ή ένα νέο υλικό που δεν υπάρχει. Ε ...πλέον μπορείς να αναφερεσαι σε τέτοιες σκέψεις ως _μορφίδια υπερβατικών συστάσεων.

Μορφίδιο_:
Εμπνευσμένο από το αγγλικό _avatar. _Υπερβατική έννοια που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει την αφηρημένη σιλουέτα, αλλά και εκτενέστερα κάθε λογής αιθεροπλαστικές εικόνες (*μορφίδια σκέψης*, αντί του τετριμμένου προιόντα σκέψης).
Άλλο παράδειγμα χρήσης: Στις σύγχρονες απρόσωπες κοινωνίες, είμαστε τόσο θολοί προς στους άλλους που έχουμε μεταβεί από το άτομο στο μορφίδιο. Για να αντιληφθείς τι εννοώ σκέψου ότι το μορφίδιο για τον άνθρωπο είναι ότι και το χ που χρησιμοποιούμε στα μαθηματικά για έναν άγνωστο αριθμό. Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις οποιαδήποτε πρόσωπο στο μορφίδιο και οποιοδήποτε αριθμό στον άγνωστο χ και ουσιαστικά δεν θα καταλάβαινες την διαφορά.


_Αιθεροπλάθω ή αιθεροπλάττω (ουσ. αιθεροπλασία και ως επιθ. αιθεροπλαστικός,-η,-ο ):_
Δαμάζω των αιθέρα και κατασκευάζω από αυτόν γλαφυρά μορφίδια, με άλλα λόγια σχηματίζω ολοκληρωμένες σκέψεις, άρτιες και μεστές ιδέες. Ενέργεια του στοχαστικού και γεμάτου πάθους ατόμου για την νόηση.
Παρ. Οι φιλόσοφοι ανά τους αιώνες προσπαθούσαν να προσεγγίσουν την τελειότερη αιθεροπλασία, επιδίωκαν να κατασκευάσουν τα ουσιαστικότερα μορφίδια σκέψης.


_Περσεφονίζω (ουσ. περσεφονισμός και ως επιθ. περσέφονος,-η,-ο):_
Λέξη που σχετίζεται με το αιθεροπλάττω, που δηλώνει όμως το πλάσιμο στρεβλών μορφιδίων, ατελών δηλαδή εικονών, ιδεών κτλ.
Περσέφονα άρα, είναι τα στρεβλά ή ατελή μορφίδια. Στον απλό λόγο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η φράση _*"Περσεφονίζεις..." *_για να δηλώσεις σε κάποιον πως αυτά που λέει δεν είναι προιόντα προσεκτικής σκέψης, αλλά σύγχυσης, ελλειπούς νόησης.


_Νόητρο (νους + -τρο, όπως πχ κίνητρο):_
Οτιδήποτε σου δίνει το κίνητρο να σκεφτείς ή να προβληματιστείς και το οποίο έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μάθεις μία βαθύτερη αλήθεια από την οποία είχες άγνοια.
Παρ. 1 Η διάδοση του μυστικού μου από την Μαρία, υπήρξε βαθύ νόητρο για την μεταξύ μας σχέση.
Παρ 2 Οι δασκάλοι οφείλουν να δίνουν νόητρα στους μαθητές τους.


----------



## Sigouros (Aug 31, 2021)

_Εσοστρακισμός:_
Συνειρμικά από τον εξοστρακισμό, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ειδικότερα για υπερβατικές έννοιες και συναισθήματα.
(πχ. ο φόβος του εσωστρακίστηκε από το θάρρος που είχε καλλιεργήσει ανά τα χρόνια) Στην ουσία αναδεικνύει μία εικόνα στην οποία κάτι βίαια συγκρούεται με κάτι άλλο.

Παλινδρομικός εσοστρακισμός:
Αίσθημα που άπαξ και δημιουργηθεί κλωθογυρίζει μέσα σου μην μπορώντας να σε αφήσει. Σαν μία σφαίρα που εξοστρακίζεται συνεχώς σε ένα κλειστό κουτί μην μπορώντας να δραπετεύσει.

_Παλιστρακισμός (ρ. παλιστρακίζω, παλιστρακίζεται):_
Σύντμιση της φράσης --> *Παλι*νδρομικός εσο*στρακισμός*
Παρ. Δεν τον άφησε ποτέ η αγοραφοβία του. Κάθε φορά που βρισκόταν εν πολύ κόσμο, παλιστρακιζόταν ο φόβος του και εκδηλωνόταν ως άγχος, πολλές φορές φτάνοντας σε *σκιόδεση.*

_Σκιόδεση (ρ. σκιοδένω):_ 
Αίσθημα τόσο έντονο, που μοιάζει σαν ο Έρεβος να βγήκε από τα Τάρταρα και να σε _*δεόσυρε*_ (χρησιμοποιώντας τις σκίες του ως σχοινιά), προσπαθώντας να σε κάνει ένα με την γη. Περιγράφει το σύντομο εκείνο μεταίχμιο μεταξύ της στιγμής που ξεκινάει κάποιος να χάνει τις αισθήσεις του (από άγχος, πανικό πχ) μέχρι λίγο πριν τις χάσει. Το _*χρονοδιάστημα *_δηλαδή που κλείνουν τα μάτια κάποιου μοιάζει λες και_ τον καταπίνουν σκιές_. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και πιο ελεύθερα, για κάθε λογής κατάσταση που υπήρξε τόσο δύσκολη ώστε να σε καθηλώσει.
Παρ. Για ένα μικρό παιδί, το να περπατήσει μόνο του σε μία πλατεία γεμάτη κόσμο πρέπει να φαντάζει πραγματική _σκιόδεση_.

Δεοσέρνω ή και δεοσύρω (ουσ. δεοσύρσιμο):
Σύντμηση της φράσης _δένω (δέω) και σέρνω. _Μπορεί να περιγράψει την ρίψη λάσου και το επακόλουθο σύρσιμο του θύματος (πχ Μετά τον θάνατο του Έκτορα, ο Αχιλλέας_ δεόσυρε _θριαμβευτικά το ατιμασμένο του κορμί).

_Χρονοδιάστημα:_
Σύντμηση της φράσης _χρονικό διάστημα_.


Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας ορισμένες έννοιες που έθεσα:
Εσωτροπή είναι η κάθοδος του εξωτερικού ερεθίσματος προς το βάθος της ψυχής (και κατά την κάθοδο μετατρέπεται σε συναίσθημα, κυρίως αρνητικό). Άρα με την εσωτροπή, *εμφάζεις *το γεγονός ότι μία κατάσταση κύλισε στα βάθη της ψυχής σου και σε επηρέασε. Εκεί, αν παλιστρακίζεται, εγκλωβίζεται και δεν μπορείς να το αποχωριστείς. Το αντίθετο της εσωτροπής, είναι η *εξωτροπή, *δηλαδή η συνειδητή διερεύνηση και αναγνώριση του παλιστρακιζομένου συναισθήματος και η διάλυση αυτής της _εσωσύγχυσης_.

_Εμφάζω:_
Ρηματοποίηση της φράσης _δίνω έμφαση. _Κλίνεται κανονικά σαν το διαβάζω, ωστόσο στους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους γίνεται,_ ενέμφασα (αόριστος)_ και _ενέμφαζα (παρατατικός)_
Παρ. Απλά εμφάζω το γεγονός ότι... (Κοντινή σημασία με το τονίζω κ.α.)


----------



## Sigouros (Aug 31, 2021)

_Ηφαιστώνεται (από τον Ήφαιστο):_
Παρόμοιο σε σημασία με το αγγλικό manifest. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει την εμφάνιση-ανοικοδόμηση μίας σκέψης ή αφηρημένης έννοιας. 

Μπορείς να _ηφαιστώσεις _οτιδήποτε στοχοθετήσεις στην ζωή σου. 






Η επαναδόμηση του μορφιδίου δηλώνει την σημασία της λέξης _ηφαίστωση, _το ανάποδο είναι φυσικά, κατεδάφιση.


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 3, 2022)

Αποβέρωση (Από + αβήρ-δωρικός τύπος που σήμαινε αέρα)= Απελευθέρωση, αποδέσμευση. Μπορεί να γίνει λόγος για ~ συναισθημάτων, ιδεών αλλά και για περιγραφή φαινομένων που σχετίζονται με αποδέσμευση κόκκων ή αέριων μαζών.
Π.χ. Κλίνοντας την πόρτα, ένα σύννεφο σκόνης αποβερώθηκε στον ερεβώδη διάδρομο.


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 3, 2022)

Αυέλλα (προφορά: αβέλα-από τον αρχαίο αιολικό τύπο της λ. _αέλλα_) και αυελλίζω=
_(αρχαΐζουσες σημασίες:)_
*1.* θυελλώδης άνεμος, ανεμοστρόβιλος 
*2.* μεταφ. λέγεται για κάθε περιστροφική, στροβιλοειδή κίνηση

Σχετίζεται με την γνωστή σε εμάς λέξη, _θύελλα_ και η σημασία της μπορεί να εξειδικευτεί για να περιγράψει την ανάμιξη αντικειμένων χωρίς όμως θεμελιώδη απώλεια των ταυτοτήτων τους. (Νοητροδοτούμενο από την αγγ. mingle)

Νοητροδοτούμενο (από την λ. νόητρο= καθετί που δίνει αφορμή για σκέψη)= Εμνευσμένη από την λ. *κινητροδότηση*


 _αυέλλα_


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 3, 2022)

Μικροπλατώνω, μικροπλάτωση, μικροπλάτωμα (μικρός + πλάτος)= κυριολεκτικά (κρλ): κάνω κάτι σταδιακά μικρότερο προς το ένα άκρο. Μεταφορικά (μτφ.) εξειδικεύω, συγκεκριμενοποιώ. Π.χ. "Ο πίνακας είναι ωραίος" είναι ένα γενικό σχόλιο. Μόνο εάν μικροπλατωθεί η έννοια _ωραίος _θα καταλάβει κάποιος τι είναι αυτό που αρέσει στον σχολιαστή.

.


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 8, 2022)

Πικραλτίωση, πικραλτιώνομαι= Ψυχολογική και συναισθηματική εμβαράθρωση. Κατάσταση στην οποία το άτομο αισθάνεται τέτοια δυσφορία λόγω ενός αναπάντεχου τραγικού ή αποδιαβολικού γεγονότος, που μοιάζει με αυελλισμό του περοϋφάσματος (ετυμ. πίκρα + εφιάλτης).

Περοΰφασμα= μτφ. το αόρατο ύφασμα που διαβάλλει το σύμπαν.

Αποδιαβολικό= που προέρχεται από διαβολική βούληση, πράξη.


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 8, 2022)

Διαβολίβρωση= ανεξέλεγκτη και χαοτική μετάδοση δεσμίδας φωτός (ή μτφ. μετάδοση ιδεών, σκέψεων, εικόνων) ανά τω χώρω.


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 8, 2022)

Αλυσοσφαίριση, αλυσοσφαιρίζω= Συντμηση της φρασης "αλυσιδωτή αντισφαίριση".
Μτφ. μετάδοση ιδέας ή αντικειμένου αναμετ' ανθρώπων (ή αναμετά μορφημάτων εάν πρόκειται περι εικονοπλασίας)

αναμετά= συνεχώς το ένα μετα το άλλο.

Η λέξη μόρφημα χρησιμοποιείται στην γλωσσολογία ως: "ελάχιστη, με την έννοια ότι δεν μπορεί να αναλυθεί σε άλλη μικρότερη, μονάδα του λόγου που είναι φορέας μιας σημασίας
ή αξίας στο επίπεδο της γραμματικής και έχει φωνητική μορφή, δηλαδή μπορεί να προκύψει μετά από διάσπαση της εκφωνούμενης πρότασης ή λέξης, τέτοια που να μην επηρεάζει το φωνολογικό επίπεδο." (LSJ dictionary)

Προτεινω μια δευτερη χρήση της λέξης.

Μόρφημα= οτιδήποτε έχει υπόσταση, μορφή. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί γενικά, προσεικονίζοντας ένα αυθαίρετο σχήμα, ειδικά όταν το ενδιαφέρον εμπίπτει όχι στο σχήμα αυτό καθαυτό αλλά στις αλληλεπιδράσεις του με αλλα μορφήματα και ιδέες.

Προσεικονίζω, προσεικονισμός= Δημιουργία μίας νοητικής εικόνας.




Μόρφημα= μία αφηρημένη εικόνα


----------



## Sigouros (Apr 8, 2022)

Περλάσωση, περλασώνω=Κρλ. λάσα που τραβούν, ανεγείρουν, παρακινούν κάποιον. 
Μτφ. αίτιο που προκαλεί την μεταφορά προς ένα ανώτερο επίπεδο λειτουργίας. (ετυμ. υπερ + λάσωση)

Λάσωση= Δέσιμο και καθήλωση ατόμου από λάσο.




Μεθαρμόζω (υπαρκτή λέξη)= *1.* μεταβάλλω κάτι, ιδίως προς το καλύτερο, διορθώνω, επανορθώνω 
*2.* μεταβάλλω κάτι για τον εαυτό μου, αποκτώ κάτι νέο μεταβάλλοντας το παλαιό.

Αποδιαβέρωση= Κορνιοτοποίηση ενός συμπαγούς αντικειμένου και επακόλουθη διασπορά του (π.χ. _κρικοειδή_ διασπορά).

Αβέρωση= κυματοειδής κίνηση των κλαδιών εξαιτίας του αέρα. 

Αβερίζει= ανεμίζει


----------

